# I want to remove an old, unused chimney



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a red brick chimney close to the center of the house. I have a high efficiency furnace directly vented to the outside with PVC pipe. I have an electric water heater.

I would have some drywall work to do for the ceiling and wall as well as something to fill the void in the floor until I replace the floor.

Is this just a straight-forward deal where I go up in the attic myself and start knocking bricks out one by one with a chisel and hammer? Is there anything I should try to do to prevent soot from getting everywhere?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what pitch is the roof ? pics ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to start on the roof--=and just like you mentioned---chisel and hammer--

Patch roof--then the attic---

on down to the basement---
Sell or give away the brick--Craigs list would be a good choice--

The toting bricks out of the house is the hard part--


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> You need to start on the roof--=and just like you mentioned---chisel and hammer--
> 
> Patch roof--then the attic---
> 
> ...


I am going to have my roof replaced soon. I think this is the ideal opportunity.

Is it likely that the chimney provides structural support? It's an old house.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How old?

If you find floor joists let into pockets in the brick--then it is suppurating the structure--

That seldom was done after 1880--


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

1919. The only thing I notice is that the main floor beam in the basement is fastened to it. I was planning to replace that beam with a new seamless steel beam.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do post pictures of you can--I would at least remove the section sticking out of the roof--and the part in the attic--

If a chimney is deteriorating and not needed--remove the offending thing and roof over the opening.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

It actually doesn't stick out of the roof. In order to get a picture of it, I have to go up in the attic.

I think I should take a picture of it from the basement. I will update this post later when I can get some pictures.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to provide an update. I was able to completely remove the chimney!


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Just a bunch of the photos I took from all of the stages of the process. It went through the master bedroom closet which I intend to redo. Going to put up new drywall, cut out the floor and put in new floor and trim and new closet hardware.

It's a lot of work, but I think it will be worth it. Some of the work I have to hire out. I'm able to do all of the demo myself.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update------you did a good thing----Mike----


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That liner didn't look to be that old.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> That liner didn't look to be that old.


I think it exhausted the last furnace's or water Heater's combustion air. I think the old furnace was about 15 years old and the water heater was about the same.

Before the last reroof, they demolished the chimney below the roof which made my job a lot easier.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have the same type of chimney that needs to come down, mine goes through the roof.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> i have the same type of chimney that needs to come down, mine goes through the roof.


How many stories is your house? When do you think your next re-roofing will be?

I was really pleased with how my project turned out. I was worried that it was going to be messier than it was. Granted it did get pretty dirty on the basement level, but for the most part I kept it contained. I'm so happy to have reclaimed this closet space. My house will be more energy efficient now too after I get this all patched up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

strategery said:


> How many stories is your house? When do you think your next re-roofing will be?


1 1/2. that will be a while, as i think it is under 10y/o now, and basicly looks good.


----------

